# Tisch or Dodge?



## Faulkner (Apr 7, 2011)

I was accepted into both NYU Tisch for film and Chapman University's Dodge College. I cannot decide between the two. Chapman is giving me more money and going to Chapman would be better financially, financially NYU would be a struggle but if it is worth the debt NYU is my first choice. Is 60,000 too much debt to have coming out of film school? even if it is the best in the country? The location of NY is more convenient for me because of where my family is. I would like to see some pros and cons or some insight from students or people in the field. I want to be a film maker and I cannot decide which one would benefit me more.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 7, 2011)

here's the first question:
what emphasis are you looking at? Directing, editing, cinematography, production design or sound design?

2ndly:
do you want to make films that are more avantgarde style (indie) or do you want to make more commercial type film that are geared towards entertainment?


----------



## Faulkner (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm not sure which area I want to pursue but right now I'm leaning towards editing. 

Then I would like to make more indie films I care about the subject matter. 

If I go to Chapman I will be less then 25,000 in debt and If I go to Tisch I will be 52,000 in debt. Will going to Tisch allow me to get into graduate school easier and will I be able to get more money to go to graduate school or does the undergrad school not matter in the graduate selection process? Will graduate schools even look at my application if it says I went to Chapman's Dodge College?


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 8, 2011)

the finance thing is up to you. do you feel that you're willing to be in 52k debt?

As of going to grad school, I'm going to be dead honest. It does not matter where you go for your undergrad when you apply to grad school. I went to Emory University and had a Major in Film Studies and minor in Economics. other people I know have creative writing background, psychology, biology, etc. 

another question I think you're trying to say is: Is Chapman a no name school that other schools would not even consider if they see it?
The answer is: Chapman is not a no name school or a bad film school that people would associate with like one of those technical or associate degree school. In Hollywood, people know Chapman and they know it's an up and coming school (considering Dodge only started 6 years ago compared the the much older USC and UCLA).

Also, when I reference to the difference of east coast and west coast film school, i'm not saying west coast film schools are just pure entertainment. The subject matters to us too, but we also have the purpose of audience and entertainment in mind.


----------



## Faulkner (Apr 8, 2011)

If I am looking to go into cinematography does Chapman have a reputable program? If I graduate 52k in debt after attending NYU will I come out with a job where I can start paying out my debt? same with Chapman.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 8, 2011)

Chapman has Bill Dill for cinematography and a few other professors. unfortunately i'm an editor so i have very little knowledge of the cine side of the school.

In regards to finding jobs. that's a chance of luck. Alot of hollywood is all about luck and the people that choose you. It all depends on who you will meet. that's all i can say about that.


----------



## mrcas (Apr 8, 2011)

For what it's worth, while four years of NYU costs about $256,000 for the basics, that does not include spending money for living in New York nor your expenses for your films.  I know a recent grad that spent $350,000 altogether for NYU/undergrad.  Is is worth it?  There probably is no one answer for that question.  I think either school will give you a great education.  But, living in NY is a very different animal than Orange, County.  You might consider which 
environment you want to spend four years living in.  Best of luck.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 8, 2011)

yeah, mrcas is right.
from my experience living in the OC area, I'm currently living in a 1bedroom apartment @ 750sqft and i'm paying roughly 1000 a month. go figure.
My older brother worked in NY for a few years and I believe his rent was atleast 2k to 2.5k a month in a studio or a 1bed that is roughly 650sqft.


----------

